# Rockport Flounder - 2/22



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*2/22/2018*
I had the Dakota S. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with NNE wind at 10mph, normal tide levels, cool temps in the mid 50's, and dense blowing fog. We got off to a quick start, gigging 6 fish in the first 15 minutes. The action slowed down, and after making several moves, we located some better size fish holding further from shore on hard sand bottom. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 8 black drum and 1 sheepshead by 9:30pm (2 1/2 hours of gigging). The largest flounder tonight was 19".

*Upcoming open dates:
February: 25, 26
March: 4, 5, 6, 8, 18, 19, 20, 22, 25-28
April: 1-5, 8-12, 15-19, 22-27, 29, 30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-midnight. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

